# Microsoft's happy Birthday message to Linux.



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.h-online.com/open/news/i...th-birthday-video-from-Microsoft-1282639.html

I couldn't decide if this belonged here or in GN, but I thought it was nice. If it needs to be moved, mods feel free to move it.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought they were too busy with windows 8 to care.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2011)

It's tech related, so it belongs on TPU...not sure which sub-forum, though.


> Microsoft vs. and Linux?


OH NOES!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> It's tech related, so it belongs on TPU...not sure which sub-forum, though.
> 
> OH NOES!



I really wasn't sure. Nobody moved it though so I think I guessed right.


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2011)

mediocre video ....


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 21, 2011)

it's been microsoft and linux for a long time, I've yet to see a large network that didn't use both. most of the time you'll have microsoft workstations with linux servers.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree on that yogurt. An example is my university, their servers run Debian and the rest are XP maxchines with IE 7 or 8 and MS Office 2007.


----------

